# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  lokking for a good straight razor

## dank1970

Ok I read the post on the straight razor and well yea disposible razors are a rip off. If you get a better shave with a straight razor then I am gettin on the band wagon too. Plus it is pretty badass. so I will most likely get a german hollow-blade like the one in the post. fromm or dovo look to be the best quality. any suggestions on a site to get the best deal or another company that makes quality razors.

----------


## dank1970

oops wrong forum,please move

----------


## Coach 44

You're not a Colts fan are you ? lol

----------


## Tock

Google for a *monseuir charles razor* and a pack of *Personna Mini Shaper* blades. It's a straight razor that uses disposable blades (blades cost about 25 cents each). You can find them just about everywhere. You'll pay about $35 for both (a cheap way to test the waters). The Personna blades are excellent quality (much better than Fromm), and you can put off learning the finer points of stropping and honing until later. 


If, however, you want to jump right in, then here are some helpful websites:

General info about razors
http://www.gold-corner.com/rasur/indexe.php
http://www.gold-corner.com/rasur/indexe.php
http://www.en.nassrasur.com/razorcentral/index.html
http://www.motherearthnews.com/DIY/1...ght-Razor.aspx
http://www.phillytown.com/finer.htm 
http://www.knifecenter.com/knifecent...instrazor.html 
http://www.billysblades.com/Straight%20Razor%20Book.htm



Chat Groups
http://www.straightrazorplace.com/
http://www.badgerandblade.com/
http://www.theshaveden.com/

Straight Razor Vendors
http://www.shavingsupplies.com/ 
http://www.classicshaving.com/articl...90351/5618.htm
http://straightrazordesigns.com/
http://www.shavingshop.com/
http://www.billysblades.com/Straights.htm
http://www.franksknives.com/razorspage/razors.html


Strops
http://www.handamerican.com/ 



That ought to be enought to get ya started. Dovo and Theirs-Issard are pretty much the Chevy and Ford of the straight razor world. Sometimes you can get a good deal on eBay, sometimes you don't. 
The thickest shaving cream I've found is Molle, and you can get it online here:
http://www.getluckytiger.com/Merchan...uct_Code=10371 
. . . and here's info about it:
http://www.old-time.com/commercials/1940's/Molle.htm 

It helps to reduce nicks and cuts (I dunno how, but it does), and it works much better than the more expensive stuff from _Art Of Shaving, Trumplers_, and other high-price stuff. It's much better than aerosol gels or creams, IMHO. 


That's about it . . . enough to get started. 
Good luck, and happy shaving . . .

----------


## dank1970

wow tock thanks for all the info, I cant wait to try shaving this way. and as for the bro asking if I am a colts fan.... good one lol, actually a jaguars fan but honestly the blades for shavin.haha

----------


## Coach 44

Good Luck finding your blade Dank  :Smilie: 

Coach

----------


## perfectguy

That's cool, Tock!

Maybe we should add on your list these sites also:
http://perfectshave.blogspot.com 
http://www.fendrihan.com

----------

